# Alternativen zum "FiveTen" ?



## cub-er (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo und allen ein gutes neues Jahr!

Auf der Suche nach Schuhen für Flatpedale stoße ich immer wieder auf auf den "FiveTen". Gibt es hier gleichwertige Alternativen? Gesucht werden hochwertige Schuhe für den All-Mountain-Bereich.
Gruß
cub-er


----------



## punkt (1. Januar 2010)

eine gleichwertige alternative wirst du nicht finden. wozu auch, der schuh ist genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cub-er (1. Januar 2010)

punkt schrieb:


> eine gleichwertige alternative wirst du nicht finden. wozu auch,...


 
Die Optik gefällt mir zum Beispiel nicht. Der Schuh wirkt auf mich sehr klobig.
Gibt es eigentlich namhafte, große Ladengeschäfte irgendwo in Deutschland mit entsprechender Auswahl bzgl. MTB - Zubehör?
Ich würde die verschiedenen Modelle gerne mal real sehen. (Nicht nur Schuhe, auch Protektoren u.s.w.)

Gruß
cub-er


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Januar 2010)

....shimano hat einen netten freeride schuh - aber ich muss auch eine lanze für den 510 brechen - er ist wirklich super - wenn auch , da hast du schon recht , sehr wuchtig . er fällt sehr breit aus - falls du dich doch für ihn entscheiden solltest ....


----------



## cypoman (1. Januar 2010)

Habe ich mir geholt !!!

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B.../Vans-Warner-SPD-Schuh-2010-black::18549.html


----------



## soulslight (1. Januar 2010)

hi,
gerade für den all mountain bereich gibt es eine alternative, die aber auch von 5.10 ist, den guide tennie (http://www.bergfreunde.de/outdoor+b...ker/five+ten+guide+tennie+approachschuhe.html). wie du es möchtest, nicht so klobig, aber trotzdem super auf dem pedal. im gegensatz zu den skateschuhen hat man eine gute zwischensohle und kann damit auch mal länger bergauf unterwegs sein. ich fahr den schuh jetzt seit einem jahr und bin sehr zufrieden.

gruß


----------



## Alezz (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

da ich auch auf der Suche nach so nem Schuh bin, klink ich mich mal mit ein.

Habe den 510 schon mal anprobiert, was mir nicht so gefällt, is, erstens isser klobig, wie schon geschrieben wurde, zweitens die Zunge an dem knöchelhohen Modell ist einseitig angenäht, was irgendwie seltsam ist (ok, vielleicht gewöhnungsbedürftig) und ich hatte auch das Gefühl, das der Schuh ziemlich warm ist. 

Es soll ab März oder April von Salomon ein halbhoher "Leichtbergschuh" auf den Markt kommen, mit der Contragripsohle, hat wer Erfahrung zwecks Haltbarkeit und Haftung auf dem Pedal ?

Gruß Alezz


----------



## infinitetrails.de (2. Januar 2010)

soulslight schrieb:


> hi,
> gerade für den all mountain bereich gibt es eine alternative, die aber auch von 5.10 ist, den guide tennie (http://www.bergfreunde.de/outdoor+b...ker/five+ten+guide+tennie+approachschuhe.html). wie du es möchtest, nicht so klobig, aber trotzdem super auf dem pedal. im gegensatz zu den skateschuhen hat man eine gute zwischensohle und kann damit auch mal länger bergauf unterwegs sein. ich fahr den schuh jetzt seit einem jahr und bin sehr zufrieden.
> 
> gruß



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, die Vorstiegschuhe von 5.10 sind top, leicht und nicht so klobig wie Bike Serie...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Januar 2010)

von FiveTen gibt es ja auch den Freerider:







Der hat auch die tolle Sohle, schaut aber nicht so "doof" aus und ist auch nicht so klobig.

Für All-Mountain, sind die Five Ten aber alle nur bedingt zu empfehlen, weil die im Sommer zu warm, im Winter zu kalt sind und Wasser leider durch und rein Lassen wie ein Kaffeefilter  kann man ja evtl. mit GoreTex Socken ausgleichen.


----------



## JackM (2. Januar 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> [...] Für All-Mountain, sind die Five Ten aber alle nur bedingt zu empfehlen, weil die im Sommer zu warm, im Winter zu kalt sind und Wasser leider durch und rein Lassen wie ein Kaffeefilter  kann man ja evtl. mit GoreTex Socken ausgleichen.



Hast du nen guten Tipp für AM-Schuhe?


----------



## frorider (2. Januar 2010)

Von La Sportiva gibts da was tolles: den Gandalf. Ähnliche Sohle wie der 5.10, aber ein echt guter Schuh drumherum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyrider83 (2. Januar 2010)

Kennt zufällig jemand den Schuh und weiss ob die sohle für das Flatpedal taugt?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ADIDAS-FREIZEITS...oires_Schuhe_Herrenschuhe?hash=item439c3328a8


oder kennt weiss jemand ob es den Vans warner auch ohne spd sohle gibt und wie der heisst?
Oder kann man den warner auch so fürs Flatpedal nutzen oder stört die Sohle?
Danke schon mal für die hILFE     !


----------



## infinitetrails.de (2. Januar 2010)

Das SPD Fenster schneidet man ja erst heraus sollte also auch für Flats gehen... Allerdings sind Vans etc. Welten zu 5.10 !


----------



## teatimetom (2. Januar 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> von FiveTen gibt es ja auch den Freerider:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn die sohle noch vernünftig verklebt wäre... wäre der i.o. 

Five ten impact high und gut im Dh mode... wir sind ja nicht bei ner modenschau.

für alles andere .... clickpedal und freeriderschuh.. oder cc schuhe mit carbon sohle


----------



## Mr.T (2. Januar 2010)

frorider schrieb:


> Von La Sportiva gibts da was tolles: den Gandalf. Ähnliche Sohle wie der 5.10, aber ein echt guter Schuh drumherum!



Welcher ist das genau- konnte auf der Homepage keinen Schuh mit diesem Namen finden, bin aber grundsätzlich sehr interessiert!


----------



## Marc B (2. Januar 2010)

Meine Wahl mit super Grip:


----------



## cub-er (2. Januar 2010)

Mr.T schrieb:


> Welcher ist das genau- konnte auf der Homepage keinen Schuh mit diesem Namen finden, bin aber grundsätzlich sehr interessiert!


 
Den findest du hier:

http://www.testberichte.de/p/la-sportiva-tests/gandalf-testbericht.html

Vielen Dank an alle für die Empfehlungen. Entscheiden konnte ich mich bisher noch nicht 

Gruß
cub-er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (2. Januar 2010)

cub-er schrieb:


> Die Optik gefällt mir zum Beispiel nicht. Der Schuh wirkt auf mich sehr klobig.


Geht mir genauso. Ich dachte immer das wäre reiner Hype.

Die Sohle ist auf Flatpedalen kaum zu toppen.


----------



## Feldstecher (3. Januar 2010)

*Shimano* *SH-AM40*


----------



## frorider (3. Januar 2010)

Mr.T schrieb:


> Welcher ist das genau- konnte auf der Homepage keinen Schuh mit diesem Namen finden, bin aber grundsätzlich sehr interessiert!



Guckst Du hier: http://www.lasportiva.com/catalogue/catalogo.php?cat=17&cod3=855&Language=DE#


----------



## ub.1 (3. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Meine Wahl mit super Grip:



Bekommt man den Schuh in Deutschland?


----------



## sundawn77 (3. Januar 2010)

Tibor Simai und Rob-J fahren beide Vans (siehe den neuen Canyon-Katalog)
Hatte bisher noch keinen, fahre selbst den 5.10 Impact, aber von der  Optik her finde ich die Vans deutlich besser...


----------



## infinitetrails.de (3. Januar 2010)

Bei der Auswahl von Schuhen würde ich mich eher auf Leute verlassen, die NICHT dafür bezahlt werden diese zu tragen  Aber an der Optik müssen die 5.10ler echt noch arbeiten...


----------



## johnny blaze (4. Januar 2010)

kann auch nur die *Shimano* *SH-AM40 empfehlen.

Pros:
*- Super Verarbeitung
- *Vibram Sohle*
- durch mitgelieferte Einlage kann die härte der Sohle verändert werden

*Cons:*
- hab festgestellt, dass danny macaskill die gleichen trägt. ich fahr trotzdem nicht so gut wie er..


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (4. Januar 2010)

die nächsten tage kommen meine 5.10 high impact an, und dann gibts n testbericht!
gruss


----------



## dubbel (4. Januar 2010)

flowzero schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, die Vorstiegschuhe von 5.10 sind top, leicht und nicht so klobig wie Bike Serie...



zustieg, nicht vorstieg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





die fette optik hat ja auch ihren grund. 
und um es nochmal zu wiederholen: wohl kaum ein anderer schuh hat so viel grip wie 5.10 stealth rubber.


----------



## k.nickl (4. Januar 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> zustieg, nicht vorstieg!


Für Vorstieg nur La Sportiva!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (4. Januar 2010)

und selbst da ist 5.10 die macht.


----------



## scylla (4. Januar 2010)

Lieber TE, vielleicht hilft dir ja die Vorstellung, dass du die Schuhe zum Biken und nicht für eine Modenschau brauchst, um die 5.10 zu mögen


----------



## Gurgel (5. Januar 2010)

Wie steif ist denn die Sohle der Vans Warner? Kann das jemand einschätzen, vielleicht im Vergleich zu den 5/10 Impact oder anderen Vans?


----------



## teatimetom (5. Januar 2010)

normale skateschuhe... würd ich heute nicht mehr tragen... weil merkst ja alles durch.

die 5.10 impact high sehen schon aus wie mondlandungsschuhe, aber:
knöchelschutz, 
gute sole, 
vernünftige dämpfung.... sind es wert.

der rest den ihr oben rausgesucht habt .... so wie die gandalf etc... sieht mir viel zu dünn und unter stabil aus.... ich würde es nicht testen wollen.


ich hatte ne zeitlang leichte freizeit schuhe / laufschuhe von adidas, grip war gar nicht schlecht, aber dauernd blaue knöchel und wenn du mal etwas weiter absteigst..... prellt es dir hald die fusssohlen ... seit dem experiment 5.10 : immer wieder 
gruss


----------



## cub-er (5. Januar 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> von FiveTen gibt es ja auch den Freerider:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Januar 2010)

Die Schuhe sind echt gut. Gibt auch irgendwo einen Fred dazu. Die Verklebung der Sohle war in der ersten Serie etwas ablösungsanfällig, aber diese Schuhe wurden anstandslos von fiveten getauscht, gegen die neue Sohle(seitliche Nahtstelle). Die neue Version ist wieder so haltbar wie man es von 5.10 gewohnt ist. Griptechnisch kommt da nix dran, auch nicht der Shimano AM.


----------



## cub-er (5. Januar 2010)

Sollte man den Schuh (Freerider) eine Nummer größer bestellen,oder kann man bei seiner normalen Schuhgröße bleiben?


----------



## Female (5. Januar 2010)

cub-er schrieb:


> Sollte man den Schuh (Freerider) eine Nummer größer bestellen,oder kann man bei seiner normalen Schuhgröße bleiben?



Unbedingt anprobieren. Ich finde die Grössen bei FiveTen irgendwie gaga... der Nathan Rennie war mir in 40 zu klein, der High Impact in 40.5 viel zu gross und den Sam Hill fahre ich jetzt in 42.


----------



## teatimetom (6. Januar 2010)

habe 43 beim 5.10 impact high.... statt normalen 43 1/2 bei etnies.... salewa 43 1/3 ist mir aber zu klein . la sportiva 43 passt dann wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (7. Januar 2010)

teatimetom schrieb:


> la sportiva 43 passt dann wieder


machen la sportiva auch turnschuhe???
ich hab grösse 44 und meine 5.10 high impact auch in 44 bestellt!
habs so abgemessen, wie 5.10 es vorschreibt!
gruss


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2010)

richtet euch nach den US-größen, 
das kommt am besten hin.



Moonboot42 schrieb:


> getauscht gegen die neue Sohle (seitliche Nahtstelle).


was ist da anders? welche naht meinst du?


----------



## Red-Stone (7. Januar 2010)

Fahre den 5.10 High Impact seit über einem Jahr im AM -Bereich. Kann mich mit Klickies einfach nicht anfreunden.

Ich finde den Schuh einfach nur top. Der Grip der Sohle ist sehr gut, nervt schon fast, wenn man den Fuss schnell mal auf dem Pedal umstellen muss.

Ich habe den hohen 5.10 genommen, weil ich nicht auf den Knöchelschutz verzichten wollte (aus Erfahrung ;-)) 

Wie schon erwähnt ist der Schuh nicht wasserdicht, was man aber mit etwas Schuhcreme, Fett und Spray verbessern kann.

Im Sommer fand ich ihn pers. nicht zu warm, hängt aber stark von den getragenen Socken ab. 
Dasselbe im Winter bei Kälte. Obwohl er dick aussieht, hält er nicht richtig warm. Also wieder die Socken anpassen.

Ansonsten hatte ich mit dem Schuh nur Spass. Qualität ist sehr gut, bisher hatte ich keine Defekte.

Grösse habe ich normal zwischen 42 & 43, weshalb ich mir den 42.5 bestellt habe, der mir perfekt passte.

?Gibt es denn einen Grössenunterschied zwischen den High, den Low's und den Sondereditionen (Rennie etc.)?


----------



## scylla (7. Januar 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Die Schuhe sind echt gut. Gibt auch irgendwo einen Fred dazu. Die Verklebung der Sohle war in der ersten Serie etwas ablösungsanfällig, aber diese Schuhe wurden anstandslos von fiveten getauscht, gegen die neue Sohle(seitliche Nahtstelle). Die neue Version ist wieder so haltbar wie man es von 5.10 gewohnt ist. Griptechnisch kommt da nix dran, auch nicht der Shimano AM.



hast du die neuen 5.10 freeride?
gibt es denn da schon "langzeiterfahrungen" damit, oder bezieht sich die aussage jetzt nur auf die angaben vom hersteller? 

wenn der neuerdings tatsächlich hält, wäre das für den sommer ja eine tolle ergänzung zum impact, mit dem ich mich bei temperaturen über 20° leider immer totschwitze


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich hab den LI seit 2 Jahren, den Freerider seit es ihn auf dem Markt gibt, bis zum Sohlen ablösen. Den Freerider mit der neuen Sohle seit ein paar Monaten, inclusive Bikepark und Schaufeleinsätzen. Ach ja und natürlich ist die Aussage so auch von Fiveten auf der Eurobike getroffen worden.

Die Größen Tabelle von Hibike ist recht genau.


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (7. Januar 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Die Größen Tabelle von Hibike ist recht genau.


dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu...
hab grad meine 5.10 high impact bekommen und passen super!
trag normal 44 und hab in 44 bestellt, alles bestens!
sehen schon a bissl wie mondlandungsbuffalos aus...
aber funktion geht vor style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mosi1979 (8. Januar 2010)

Wie schauts eigentlich mit der Steifigkeit der Sohle aus? Ich überlege auch mal auf Flats umzusteigen, möchte aber auch eine möglichst steife Sohle behalten. 
Bei den Klickies fahr ich halbhohe von Carver, da biegt sich Sohlentechnisch fast nichts durch und das ist auch gut so. Ich bin mal die erste Zeit mit normalen Skate Schuhen auf Bärentatzen gefahren und da hatte ich immer Probleme mit der flexiblen Laufsohle.


----------



## Dirt Bastard (9. Januar 2010)

Ich finde die die 5.10 impact high auf bildern echt nicht schoen... aber in real sehen Sie echt nicht schlecht aus wie ich finde...
Haben Super grip , bieten hohen schutz und sind relativ wasserdicht.
Ich würd sie mir immer wieder holen


----------



## ZNwolverine (10. Januar 2010)

Hi,
kann noch von Scarpa den Zen in die Runde mit reinwerfen, fahr ich jetzt seit nem jahr auf meinen Flat`s, haben auch nen super Gripp, und schaun auch noch gut aus

Mfg.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kettenglied (10. Januar 2010)

Dirt Bastard schrieb:


> Ich finde die die 5.10 ........und sind relativ wasserdicht.




Sorry aber, die 5.10 sind alles andere wasserdicht. Auch nicht relativ. Die sind nicht mehr wasserdicht als normale Turnschuhe. Durch die dicke Polsterung trocknen sie zudem extrem langsam. Außerdem ist die Polsterung innen teilweise verklebt und nicht genäht. Der Kleber löst sich wenn er nass wird.
Der Schuh ist toll für den Hometrail oder den Bikepark. Für Touren oder einen TransAlp aber ein absolutes NO-GO! Tritt in eine tiefe Pfütze oder fahr durch einen Bach und du hast 2 neue Trinkblasen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Januar 2010)

sundawn77 schrieb:


> Tibor Simai und Rob-J fahren beide Vans (siehe den neuen Canyon-Katalog)
> Hatte bisher noch keinen, fahre selbst den 5.10 Impact, aber von der  Optik her finde ich die Vans deutlich besser...



und zumindest tibor somai fährt klicks.


----------



## cub-er (13. Januar 2010)

Habe grad folgendes entdeckt:

Neue Modelle für 2010

Kommt ja richtig Farbe ins Spiel bei 5.10







Die Modelle heißen (von oben nach unten)
1. King Line
2. Minaar
3. Speedfire

Sind die Modelle schon verfügbar, oder hat jemand bereits eines dieser Modelle?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Januar 2010)

der Minaar ist schön


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Januar 2010)

Minaar (SPD) ist prima. Aber auch der hohe könnte in einer anderen Farbe gut sut sein.

http://video.mpora.de/watch/mBowK5yD9/


----------



## cub-er (13. Januar 2010)

Der Minaar passt auch gut zum CUBE white black and red.


----------



## cub-er (13. Januar 2010)

Der sieht zwar gut aus, ist aber auch für SPD vorgesehen. Ich habe zwar überhaupt keine Erfahrung bzgl. MTB (mein Cube ist zwar schon bestellt, aber noch nicht da....Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude), aber aus meinen Überlegungen heraus kann ich mir vorstellen, dass dieser Kompromiss sich eher nachteiligt auswirkt, oder liege ich falsch?
Ich denke, dass ein reiner Flatpedalschuh unf ein Schuh nur für Clickies die bessere Lösung ist. Wie seht Ihr das?
Gruß
Cub-er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (13. Januar 2010)

genauso


----------



## speedhuem (13. Januar 2010)

Ich kann auch nur den *Shimano SH-AM 40* empfehlen!!! Hab den seit ein paar Wochen und bin sehr zufrieden. Auch in der englisch sprachigen DIRT (Mountainbike-Mag) wurde er mit 10 von 10 Punkten bewertet. Eine halbe Nummer größer bestellen! 
Absoluter Top-Schuh und sieht auch noch gut aus (finde ich ).


----------



## M.C (13. Januar 2010)

Ich werde mir demnächst  den FiveTen "Sam Hill" bestellen!



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## Mürre (13. Januar 2010)

Habe den flachen 5.10 seit über 1.5 Jahren, absolut super! Kaum Verschleiß bei der Sohle, hält noch ohne Beschädigungen und Auflöseerscheinungen 
Nur trocknet etwas langsam, wenn er mal nass war


----------



## infinitetrails.de (13. Januar 2010)

Hast Du den mal anprobiert? Der Hill mag es ja gerne etwas locker um den Knöchel... Muss man mögen. 



M.C schrieb:


> Ich werde mir demnächst  den FiveTen "Sam Hill" bestellen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M.C (13. Januar 2010)

flowzero schrieb:


> Hast Du den mal anprobiert? Der Hill mag es ja gerne etwas locker um den Knöchel... Muss man mögen.




Werde mir 2-3 Größen beim Händler bestellen und dann den passenden nehmen!

M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## infinitetrails.de (13. Januar 2010)

@clemens 

Das meinte ich nicht, die richtige Größe solltest Du sowieso treffen  , aber der Sam Hill ist eben Knöchelmäßig nicht so gut abgestützt wie der "normale" 5.10. Probiers aus...


----------



## M.C (13. Januar 2010)

flowzero schrieb:


> aber der Sam Hill ist eben Knöchelmäßig nicht so gut abgestützt wie der "normale" 5.10. Probiers aus...




Das habe ich nicht gewußt 

Danke für den Tipp 



M.f.G

Clemens


----------



## H.B.O (28. Januar 2010)

@cub er: Ich seh das anders. Bei cb mallets (Minaars Pedale) kann man die Auslösehärte nicht einstellen, das ausclicken funktioniert im wesentlichen durch Überschreitung eines bestimmten Winkels. Zudem sind die Pedale so konzipiert, dass man im eingeclickten Zustand auf dem Käfig (Pins) steht. Wenn man nun mit einen Schuh mit sticky Sohle fährt dürfte man durch "Druck geben"ein versehentliches verdrehen des Fusses und damit das ausclicken noch besser verhindern können. Auch das ausgeclickte Stehen auf dem Pedal dürfte besser sein. Ein Problem könnte allenfalls sein, dass man sich wegen des Grips schlechter in das Pedal "hineintasten" kann.

Ich werds wenns ihn gibt ausprobieren und schauen was an der Theorie dran ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Juli 2011)

Vor ich einen neuen Thread aufmache, fleddere ich mal diese Leiche ...

ich suche nämlich genau das, was der Threadtitel besagt: eine berg- und wandertaugliche Alternative zu FiveTens, die sich auf den Pedalen aber nicht viel schlechter machen sollte.
Leider sind die Sohlen von den 5.10 bekanntlich nicht unbedingt zum Laufen in jedem Terrain geeignet. Fürs Mittelgebirge ist das noch hinnehmbar, aber für die Wanderungen mit Gepäck (=Rad) in alpinen Gefilden möchte ich mir doch lieber etwas anderes zulegen.

Bisher hat mir die Sohle der meisten Bergschuhe auf Plattformpedalen nicht ganz so sehr zugesagt. Über einen Mitfahrer bin ich letztens aber auf diesen Schuh hier aufmerksam geworden:
http://www.lasportiva.com/catalogue/catalogo.php?cat=17&Language=DE
Die Sohle scheint mir ein sehr vernünftiger Kompromiss zum Laufen und Biken.

Nun meine Frage: 
Dieser Schuh hier http://www.lasportiva.com/catalogue/catalogo.php?cat=1&cod3=11B&Language=EN#
hat wohl dasselbe Profil und zusätzlich noch eine Gore-Tex Membran, was ich prinzipiell sehr begrüßen würde. Nur scheint mir die Sohle vorne etwas extrem hochgezogen, was evtl auf den Pedalen stören könnte, und sie scheint mir auch auf den Bildern recht dick.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Schuh? Wie ist der Halt auf den Pedalen damit?
Oder besser doch der Ganda Guide? Oder gibt's noch andere Schuhe, die diese Sohle haben und zusätzlich eine wasserdichte Membran?

Und ja, ich weiß... am Ende hilft eh nur ausprobieren  Aber evtl kann man sich das Bestellen und Zurückschicken ja gleich sparen...


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Scylla!
Kann Dir direkt nicht weiterhelfen.
Aber was hälst Du davon, ein Zustiegschuh mit gerader Sohle:
http://www.adidas.com/outdoor/de/products/all/product/U43956/

Überlege, ob ich den mal ausprobieren soll. Aber Du möchtest wohl eher einen Schuh mit hohem Schaft?
Wobei ich nicht so extrem bike, daß ich einen hohen Bergstiefel brauche. (Im Winter ist das was anderes, da nehme ich die Meindl aber rutsche auch gern mal von den Pins.)
Grüße!


----------



## scylla (25. Juli 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Scylla!
> Kann Dir direkt nicht weiterhelfen.
> Aber was hälst Du davon, ein Zustiegschuh mit gerader Sohle:
> http://www.adidas.com/outdoor/de/products/all/product/U43956/
> ...



Danke für den Tipp!
Der La Sportiva Ganda Guide aus meinem ersten Link ist ja auch so ein Zustiegsschuh und hat auch eine ziemlich gerade Sohle (den hab ich schon in Natura gesehen).
Von der Sohle her perfekt, und auch einigermaßen hochgeschnitten, dass man wohl recht gut Halt hat. Sieht für mich besser aus als der Adidas. 

Was mir da halt noch zum perfekten Bergschuh fehlt: er ist nur "wasserabweisend", nicht wirklich wasserfest. Mit einer Gore-Tex Membran o.ä. wär's halt der perfekte Schuh auch für einen AlpenX oder Mehrtagestouren. Da fände ich einen wasserdichten Schuh sehr nett, der  eine ähnliche Sohle wie der Ganda Guide hat. Sowas habe ich leider aber noch nicht gefunden


----------



## pefro (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo,



scylla schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage:
> Dieser Schuh hier http://www.lasportiva.com/catalogue/catalogo.php?cat=1&cod3=11B&Language=EN#
> hat wohl dasselbe Profil und zusätzlich noch eine Gore-Tex Membran, was ich prinzipiell sehr begrüßen würde. Nur scheint mir die Sohle vorne etwas extrem hochgezogen, was evtl auf den Pedalen stören könnte, und sie scheint mir auch auf den Bildern recht dick.
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Schuh? Wie ist der Halt auf den Pedalen damit?



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hatte ich den vor ein paar Wochen auch mal an. Allerdings war ich auf der Suche nach neuen Bergschuhen. Ich weiss nicht exakt, was Du damit vorhast. Unter Bergschuhen gibts ja auch zig Kategorisierungen, aber der La Sportiva müsste ja so ne Mischung zwischen stabilen Trekkingschuh und noch nicht ganz Steigeisenfest sein. Also schon ein Schuh für Klettersteige und Alpines, felsiges Gelände, recht weit weg von nem normalen Zustiegschuh.

Mir wäre das auf dem Bike viel zu viel Schuh und Gewicht und viel zu wenig Gefühl. Manchen Zustiegschuh kann ich mir fürs Bikebergsteigen ja noch vorstellen, aber bei dem denke ich nicht, dass Du bergab glücklich damit wirst.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## dubbel (25. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ich suche nämlich genau das, was der Threadtitel besagt: eine berg- und wandertaugliche Alternative zu FiveTens, die sich auf den Pedalen aber nicht viel schlechter machen sollte.
> Leider sind die Sohlen von den 5.10 bekanntlich nicht unbedingt zum Laufen in jedem Terrain geeignet. Fürs Mittelgebirge ist das noch hinnehmbar, aber für die Wanderungen mit Gepäck (=Rad) in alpinen Gefilden möchte ich mir doch lieber etwas anderes zulegen.


der laSportiva-klotz macht mir angst. 

meine alternative: 
zustiegsschuh, guter grip, zum gehen und beiken okay, 
allerdings nicht steigeisentauglich. 






http://www.google.de/search?q=five+..._gc.r_pw.&fp=e7e60e516103751&biw=1024&bih=600


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, den fand ich auch interessant, konnte ich aber nicht anprobieren. Bei mir ist es dann der etwas weiter profilierte Chase geworden.
http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/10116-chase-golden-oak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juli 2011)

Mit vernünftigen Pins sollte man doch bei fast jedem leichten Wanderschuh genug Grip haben?
Und solange die Sohle flach genug ist, sollte er ja auch gefühlsecht sein...

Wanderschuh, weil was nutzt Stealthrubber, wenn die Sohle kein Profil hat und man auf steilen ausgesetzten Tragepassagen kein sicheres Gefühl hat?

zB Meindl Maine.


----------



## jjom (25. Juli 2011)

Ich war bei einem größeren Outdoorladen mit gewisser Auswahl an Schuhen und habe mich beraten lassen. Dort hätte ich die Schuhe auch für einen begrenzten Zeitraum mit nach hause nehmen können zum probieren (natürlich nur Indoor). Aber das ein oder andere Rad steht ja meistens irgendwo in der Wohnung und bietet sich an um einen Test auf dem Pedal zu machen 
Welche Sohlenhärte den persönlichen Geschmack trifft sollte man vorher schon mal probieren (einfach mal z.B. mit weichen Straßenschuhen/harten Wanderschuhen aufs Pedal stellen bzw bewusst eine Runde im Wald laufen).

Von Lowa sieht man auch gelegentlich Wanderschuhe die angeblich ganz gut auf Flatpedals funktionieren sollen...


Die Pedale bzw deren Pin-Länge ist natürlich bei der Geschichte auch noch zu beachten - ich bin mit La Sportiva Ganda auf Sixpack Icon sehr zufrieden. Für 5.10 Impact sind die Pins aber fast schon wieder zu lang meiner Meinung nach. Aber auch da gibts natürlich verschiedene Geschmäcker.

@scylla: könnte sein das ich den zweiten verlinkten Schuh auch mal an hatte, falls ja hat der eine bomben harte Sohle...

Und meine letzte Kunstnummer scheint dich ja beeindruckt zu haben, wenn du jetzt auch was mit Profil haben willst 
Den Rücken gehts auch fast wieder gut.


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Juli 2011)

Stealthrubber nutz nur, wenn man es auch da einsetzt wo es hingehört. Pinebene flach ->Sohle flach, im Gelände bracuh man schon eine Profilierte Sohle. Wenn man aber mal einen richtigen Wanderschuh ausprobiert hat, merkt man, das die Stollen auch bis zum Pedalkörper reichen, dann hat man wieder weniger grip, da sich die Aufstandsfläche vergrößert.


----------



## berkel (25. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es dann der etwas weiter profilierte Chase geworden.


Den habe ich mir beim Händler auch mal angesehen. Die Sohle ist allerdings deutlich dünner und damit flexibler als bei Impact und Freerider. Für mich wäre der nichts zum Bike, finde ich aber als Freizeitschuh interessant.

Ich habe bei den meisten Schuhen das Problem beim Biken, dass ich mit der Fußmitte über der Pedalachse stehe und daher eine durchgehende breite Sohle brauche. Am WE bin ich bei einer Regentour mit meinen "Lowa GTX mid" Wanderschuhen gefahren, da stehe ich immer mit dem Hacken am Pedal an und habe kein sicheres Gefühl zum Pedal. GoreTex hat ohnehin nichts genützt, da das Wasser von oben in den Schuh gelaufen ist (da habe ich noch keine Lösung, außer lange Hose mit Gamaschen, gefunden). Ich finde die 5.10 Impact aber auch nicht so schlecht beim Laufen, fühle mich vom Trittgefühl eigentlich wohler als mit Wanderschuhen.


----------



## scylla (25. Juli 2011)

jjom schrieb:


> Und meine letzte Kunstnummer scheint dich ja beeindruckt zu haben, wenn du jetzt auch was mit Profil haben willst
> Den Rücken gehts auch fast wieder gut.



gut zu hören 

Aber nicht, dass der Verdacht aufkommt, ich würde dein Kunststückchen nachahmen wollen 
Suchen tu ich schon länger, aber was Gescheites, das mich in allen Punkten überzeugt, hab ich noch nicht gefunden. Deine La Sportiva sind da bei den besten Kompromisslösungen zumindest dem Anschein nach aber ganz vorn dabei 

Da so langsam der nächste Alpen-Urlaub in greifbare Nähe rückt, wird die Schuhfrage halt immer aufdringlicher... vor allem, weil wir uns wohl auch häufiger unter die tragende Zunft mischen werden. Mit 5.10 würde ich mich da irgendwie nicht nur beim fahren manchmal unwohl fühlen 

Welchen Outdoorladen meinst du denn? Vielleicht sollte ich dem auch mal einen Besuch abstatten, vor ich Dauerkunde bei DHL werde 

@Moonboot
genau so schaut's aus. Ich hab für den Winter Gebirgs-Wanderstiefel, die auf meinen Pedalen zwar ganz annehmbaren Halt erzeugen (für Schnee-Radl-Touren im Mittelgebirge reichts), aber irgendwie auch eine viel zu hohe, steife Sohle haben, und einem kein Gefühl fürs Pedal lassen. In richtig technischem Gelände mag ich mich damit nicht erwischen lassen bzw. habe ich den Verdacht, dass ich damit die guten Lauf-Eigenschaften der Schuhe öfter als nötig auskosten würde 

@dubbel
dein Vorschlag hat doch dieselbe Sohle wie die 5.10 Impact, oder? Scheint mir zumindest auf den Bildern so. Wasserdicht ist er auch nicht. Also in keinem Punkt eine Verbesserung zum Ist-Zustand?


----------



## dubbel (25. Juli 2011)

zum thema sohle mal ganz allgemein: 
die meinungen gehen meterweit auseinander, und zugespitzt gibt es zwei gegensätzliche standpunkte - entweder a) möglichst viel bewegungsfreiheit und sensibilität, so dass ich merke, wo und wie ich den fuß aufsetze, 
oder b) maximale schutzfunktion, dass der fuß geführt wird und nichts passieren kann. 

wenn ich "richtig" bergsteige, sehe ich ein, dass ich nen festen bergschuh brauche (aber auch nur eventuell. mit nem approach schuh à la five ten kann man auch mittelschwer bergsteigen). 
wenn ich aber eine mehr oder weniger normale tour in den alpen mache, dann bin ich auf wegen unterwegs. 
die sind meistens steinig, so dass das profil wenig nutzt, aber die gummimischung wichtig ist (traktion nicht durch eindringen in den untergrund, sondern haftreibung). 
oder schottrig, da hält kein schuh richtig.

@ scylla - nein, gar nicht: 
- die zwischensohle ist anders (flexibler, besser zum gehen), 
- die gummisohle ist anders (= mehr traktion, besserer kantenhalt, aber etwas weniger "cushioning")
- goreTex hab ich übersehen.


----------



## rayc (25. Juli 2011)

@berkel, mit Gamaschen (also keine Regenüberschuhe) aus den Bergsportbereich verhindert man recht gut das von oben Wasser rein läuft.

Bei einem Wolkenbruch, muss dann noch die lange Regenhose drüber.

Ein wasserdichter Schuh ist nicht nur bei Regen gut, sondern z.B. bei Bachdurchquerungen.
Nasse Füsse bei einstelligen Temperaturen sind nicht nur unangenehm.


Die 5.10 sind vom Grip klar schlechter als meine Shimano-AlpenX-Schuhe mit Vibram-Sohle.
Der Unterschied ist auf nassen Fels sofort erfahrbar. 
Die Shimanos wiegen auch 1 kg, da sind die Sportiva auch nicht schwerer.

ray


----------



## scylla (25. Juli 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> @ scylla - nein, gar nicht:
> - die zwischensohle ist anders (flexibler, besser zum gehen),
> - die gummisohle ist anders (= mehr traktion, besserer kantenhalt, aber etwas weniger "cushioning")
> - goreTex hab ich übersehen.



ah, ok, dass die Sohle (Profil) doch anders ist, hab ich auf den Bildern nicht gesehen. Aber trotzdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es einen so riesigen Unterschied zu den Bike-5.10 Schuhen macht.
Flexiblere Sohle finde ich aber nicht so doll. Von der Steifigkeit her finde ich die Impacts eigentlich schon einen ganz guten Kompromiss. Hart genug, dass sich das Pedal auch auf längeren Touren nicht durchdrückt, und weich genug um gut laufen zu können. 
Ist eher das Profil, das ich nicht so toll finde, wenn ich nicht auf dem Rad sitze. 

Wenn man überall trockenen Fels hätte, wäre es ja kein Thema, aber auf losem Boden (den es auch in den Alpen gibt ) versagen zu wenig profilierte Sohlen leider sofort. Zu viel profilierte haben dagegen oft wenig Grip auf Plattformpedalen. Es muss also ein Kompromiss her. Einen Schuh, der alles am besten kann, gibt es wohl nicht, das ist mir klar.


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Juli 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Den habe ich mir beim Händler auch mal angesehen. Die Sohle ist allerdings deutlich dünner und damit flexibler als bei Impact und Freerider. Für mich wäre der nichts zum Bike, finde ich aber als Freizeitschuh interessant.



Nu, ich hab alle drei und finde der Chase ist steifer als ein Freerider, so auf halbem Weg zum Impact. Irgendwas festet ist da in der Mittleren Sohl drin, da merkt man nicht mehr viel von unten.


----------



## dubbel (25. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ah, ok, dass die Sohle (Profil) doch anders ist, hab ich auf den Bildern nicht gesehen.


das profil ist mehr oder weniger gleich, das material ist anders (so unterschiedlich, wie sticky rubber-gummis eben sein können). 




scylla schrieb:


> Flexiblere Sohle finde ich aber nicht so doll...
> Wenn man überall trockenen Fels hätte, wäre es ja kein Thema, aber auf losem Boden (den es auch in den Alpen gibt) versagen zu wenig profilierte Sohlen leider sofort.


wie gesagt: der guide tennie ist ein approach schuh. 
genau für sowas gedacht. 
und ein sehr guter ausserdem. 

aber eben auch eine frage der einstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (25. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Nu, ich hab alle drei und finde der Chase ist steifer als ein Freerider, so auf halbem Weg zum Impact. Irgendwas festet ist da in der Mittleren Sohl drin, da merkt man nicht mehr viel von unten.


Hm, ich konnte den Chase mangels passender Größe leider nicht anprobieren. Aber beim Knicktest fand ich die Sohle vom Chase, besonders in der Mitte, deutlich weicher bei Biegung in längsrichtung und bei Torsion.


----------



## Jocki (25. Juli 2011)

Ich nutz den http://www.hanwag.de/schuh-detail.php?shoe_id=12 
Mich stört ein bischen, die etwas hoch bauende Sohle in kombination mit einem hoch bauenden Plattformpedal. Das kippelt etwas im oberen Totpunkt beim Treten. Die Gummimischung und das flache Profil hält aber für meine Bedürfnisse ausreichend gut auf den Pins.  Wichtig ist ein sehr konkaves Pedal damit es zur Sohle passt.

Sonst ist der schuh top. Sitzt gut, hält gut, ein klassischer Bergschuh halt in flach.

Mein Alternativplan wär mit nem Stück Fiveten- Sohle (Klettershop Nachbesohlungskit) und dem Wunschsschuh zum Schuster gehen und im Ballenbereich die Originalsohle gegen den Fiveten gummi zu tauschen


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Juli 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Hm, ich konnte den Chase mangels passender Größe leider nicht anprobieren. Aber beim Knicktest fand ich die Sohle vom Chase, besonders in der Mitte, deutlich weicher bei Biegung in längsrichtung und bei Torsion.


Den Knicktest inne Hand hab ich auch mal eben gemacht, der taugt nicht. Spätestens wenn noch ein Fuß drin steckt und selbiger vom Körpergewicht auf ein ordentliches Pedal gedrückt wird, tordiert der Schuh gar nicht mehr, egal welcher.


----------



## teatimetom (26. Juli 2011)

hat jemand schon die neuen tevas probegefahren ?
sehen interessant aus, vor allem wären sie wasserdicht.


----------



## Jocki (26. Juli 2011)

Wieso wird eigentlich immer so viel wert auf die wasserdichtigkeit bei Schuhen gelegt? Macht die Schuhe nur warm, stickig, teurer und schwerer. Die meiste Zeit ist man ja hoffentlich bei schönen Wetter unterwegs. Stabile (Berg-)Schuhe sind eh erstaunlich lang dicht und wenns nicht reicht gibts immer noch Plastikbeutel oder Sealskinz.

Man fährt ja auch nicht in ner Regenjacke los, weils irgendwann regnen könnte.

An meinen oben erwähnten Hanwag find ich die goretex membran höchst überflüssig. Gibt nur Schweißfüsse im Sommer.


----------



## scylla (26. Juli 2011)

Jocki schrieb:


> Wieso wird eigentlich immer so viel wert auf die wasserdichtigkeit bei Schuhen gelegt? Macht die Schuhe nur warm, stickig, teurer und schwerer.



Mit der Wärme habe ich kein großes Problem. Wärmer als 5.10 Impact kann's eh fast nicht mehr werden 
Bei der kurzen Feierabend-Runde ist's mir mehr oder weniger egal, wenn ich nasse Füße bekomme. Auf einer Tagestour habe ich damit aber ein Problem, und werde dann auch schnell krank.
Das Wasser muss ja noch nicht mal von oben kommen. Es reicht auch eine Pfütze oder eine Bachquerung.

Sealskinz finde ich übrigens auch nicht weniger stinkig als wasserdichte Schuhe.

Wenn du Schuhe ohne wasserdichte Membran lieber magst, hindert dich ja keiner, selbige zu kaufen


----------



## Jocki (26. Juli 2011)

Doch, weil alle welt wasserdichte Schuhe will und es deswegen wenig gute membranfreien Schuhe auf dem Markt gibt


----------



## dubbel (26. Juli 2011)

und die wasserdichten socken kann ich an trockenen tagen im rucksack lassen. 
ein zweites paar schuhe wird sicher niemand mitschleppen. 

von wo nach wo über wo willst du denn hin, scylla?


----------



## scylla (26. Juli 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> u
> von wo nach wo über wo willst du denn hin, scylla?



nach überall da, wo's schön ist 

ich kauf mir ja keine schuhe für einen urlaub, ein bissel länger dürfen die schon halten. ist halt jetzt nur der anlass, mal endlich ernsthaft zu suchen. 
aber um dich zufrieden zu stellen: ende august erst mal pds und weiter in die französischen od. italienischen west-alpen (mairatal?), wetteralternative: finale
halt nicht die lift- und runterheiz-strecken, sondern eher selbst erarbeitete wanderwege.

sealskinz sind für mich keine echte alternative. auch nicht zum "in den rucksack schmeißen".

@Jocki
komisch, ich hab das umgekehrte problem... ich finde keine schuhe, die mir gefallen, und die wasserdicht sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (26. Juli 2011)

ich habe nach dem wasserdichten featrure nicht gefragt weil ich es täglich brauche, eher selten. die five ten decken meinen bedarf schon ziemlich gut.

einzige ausnahme sind bikeparkbesuche und touren bei regen, da laufen die schuhe eben von unten voll


----------



## Grinse_Kuchen (26. Juli 2011)

Was decken die Fiveten nicht bei dir im Bikepark ab?


----------



## teatimetom (26. Juli 2011)

bikeparkbesuche im (anhaltenden) regen .


----------



## Grinse_Kuchen (27. Juli 2011)

okay, ja das stimmt, die weichen leider auf


----------



## Flupsen (27. Juli 2011)

Wobei ich hab meine Impact am Sonntag notgedrungen (scheiß Wetter!) einem Regentest unterzogen und ich war überrascht wie lange meine Füße doch trocken geblieben sind.


----------



## fone (27. Juli 2011)

ach... verpeilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (1. August 2011)

ich schon wieder... 

Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen mit dem Mammut Mercury GTX
bzw. der Vibram HLX Sohle zwecks Halt auf Plattformpedalen und zu Fuß? Die Sohle sieht ja nicht zu dick aus... ist die stabil/steif genug?


----------



## motoerhead (30. August 2011)

hab mir mal die adidas terrex solo bestellt mal schaun wie die sind...


----------



## Red-Stone (31. August 2011)

Kennt jemand diese Schuhe:
http://www.teva.com/productdetails.aspx?g=m&productID=4304&model=Links






TEVA Links, sind anscheinend speziell fürs biken entwickelt worden. Sehen richtig gut aus, nur leider will ich nicht auf den Gelenkschutz von höheren Schuhen verzichten.

Edit: grad gesehen, dass sie bereits getestet wurden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/05/05/teva-links-2011/


----------



## ninja23 (16. September 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> hab mir mal die adidas terrex solo bestellt mal schaun wie die sind...[/IMG]



und, schon getestet?


----------



## blutbuche (16. September 2011)

..hab 5 paar verschiedene bike schuhe - von 510 über speci zu 661 . muss sagen , es gibt eig. gar keine alternative zum 510 . an gripp nicht zu überbieten , man kann noch recht gut drin laufen , er hält regen ne ganze weile ab - und noch dazu gefällt er mir .... gepaart mit d en sealz  isses  so nicht zu toppen - auch , wenn de füsse nachher muffeln - gibt ja ne dusche


----------



## Freeride79 (3. November 2011)

Blöd wenn es nirgendwo mehr five ten in 46-47 gibt. Und dann auch keine Alternative? Doch click ans Remedy?


----------



## BerndBB (3. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht welchen FiveTen du kaufen willst, aber bei  www.bikestore.cc sollte es diese geben:

FiveTen Schuh Chase Golden Oak, Größe 47: 
http://www.bikestore.cc/fiveten-schuh-chase-golden-p-156276.html 

FiveTen Schuh Impact 2 High, Größe 46 und 47:
http://www.bikestore.cc/fiveten-schuh-impact-high-p-153772.html

FiveTen Schuh Minnaar, Größe 46:
http://www.bikestore.cc/fiveten-schuh-minnaar-p-153793.html 

Gruß, 
Bernd


----------



## Freeride79 (3. November 2011)

BerndBB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß zwar nicht welchen FiveTen du kaufen willst, aber bei  www.bikestore.cc sollte es diese geben:
> 
> ...



Sehr schön. Danke für die Links.... ich bin gar nicht sicher, welche es werden sollen. Ich brauche hauptsächlich welche für den Sommer. Somit sind die Impact 2 wohl doch etwas zu warm. Die Sohle sollte aber möglichst fest sein, damit ich nach längerem pedalieren nicht jeden einzelnen Pin spüre! Wie sind die Minaar von der Sohle? Hmmm, da wirds mit den Größen um die 46-47 auch wieder eng....

*FiveTen Schuh Chase Golden Oak, Gr. 47 - die gefallen mir optisch am Besten. Weiß jemand, wie die von der Größe ausfallen? Hab in meinen entnies größe 46, sonst so 46,5. Wie fallen die Chase aus? In 46 leider auch nicht lieferbar - nur noch in 47
*


----------



## Schubusch (9. November 2011)

Hallo, ich habe mal ne Frage an alle stolzen 5.10 impact 2 Besitzer.
Würdet Ihr die high oder low Variante empfehlen?

Ich suche nen Schuh mit dem ich (möglichst) das ganze Jahr über meine Trails fahren kann. Bikepark mal irgendwann wenn ich besser werde


----------



## Grinse_Kuchen (9. November 2011)

Nimm die high, hab zwar keine, aber Schwitzen tust du im Sommer sowieso, aber im Winter hast du es wärmer. Desweiteren, haste besseren Knöchelschutz. Wenn du Dh bzw freeride im PArkfährst würd ich dir zu den High raten. Für ne Eisdielen runde durchn wald, würd ich dir aber eher die low empfehlen, musst du halt wissen, ob du es verkraften kannst, warme füße und knöchelschutz zu haben, oder normal temperierte dafür aber eher umknicken kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiNkZ (9. November 2011)

Sind die High wirklich als "Umknickschutz" zu verstehen oder sind die nicht eher gegen seitliche Schläge?
So wie ich sie bislang im Laden stehen hab sehen glaub ich nicht, dass sie arg Stabilität und Steifigkeit bringen - soll ja auch eher beweglich sein auf den Pedalen...


----------



## Grinse_Kuchen (9. November 2011)

Wenn du sie im Laden siehst, solltest du einfach mal ne runde drin gehen, und versuchen umzuknicken, dann haste ja gleich die Steifigkeit...
Natürlich kann man damit auch noch sich den Knöchel brechen, aber man hat halt ne gewisse Grundstabilität, i.Vgl. zum andren...
Wie gesagt, ka was du fährst etc. und wie du da runter gehst...beim DH würd ich mir persönlich aufjedenfall die High holen,, und zum Touren kommen eh die Clickies an mein Fr-HT


----------



## jjom (9. November 2011)

Mich persönlich stören die Hohen einfach gar nicht.
Habs damals beim Kauf im Laden ausprobiert, sowohl laufend als auch auf einem Rad. 
Und wenns warm wird stört mich die durchs Gesicht laufende Soße - meine Füße habe ich im "mir ist warm"-Gefühl nie gesondert heraus gefühlt.
Aber da mag ja jeder anders empfindlich sein. 

Ich würde/werde mir die hohen wieder kaufen...


----------



## church90 (10. November 2011)

Hab mir welche von DC geholt, waren auch im angebot. Ist ein Skatershuh aber klebt auf den pedalen wie ne eins! Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Freeride79 (11. November 2011)

Ich denke alle skateschuhe mit flacher sohle kleben auf dem Pedal. Die Frage ist, wie lange die Sohle den Pins standhält und ob die sohle nicht zu weich ist bei längerem uphill zum Beispiel. Wenn man die Pins durch die sohle spürt, ist es nicht so toll.


----------



## Schubusch (11. November 2011)

Werde mal die Tage in bikeläden in Bochum gehen und die impact anprobieren. Hoffe die haben die hohen und tiefen da


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. November 2011)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> Ich denke alle skateschuhe mit flacher sohle kleben auf dem Pedal. Die Frage ist, wie lange die Sohle den Pins standhält und ob die sohle nicht zu weich ist bei längerem uphill zum Beispiel. Wenn man die Pins durch die sohle spürt, ist es nicht so toll.



Das stimmt nicht. Fiveten kleben. Alles andere ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Ein Kumpel hat die Teva und meint, die können mit Fiveten nicht annähernd mithalten.



Ich fahre seit ca. 2 Jahren die Impact Low. Im Park, auf dem Hometrail und sonst auch überall. Warm halten die auch. Meine Knöchel haben trotz zahlreicher heftiger Stürze nie was abbekommen und umgeknickt bin ich damit auch noch nie.


----------



## Freeride79 (11. November 2011)

Ok, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Die skaterschuhe haben durch die meist flache sohle recht guten Halt. Hab noch nie 5-10 angehabt. Es scheint so, dass es in Bezug auf "kleben" keine Alternative zu geben scheint. Für DH Perfekt. Für AM, FR gibt es DEN Schuh nicht. Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was für Schuhe zum touren mit großem Trailanteil für mich perfekt wären. Bis jetzt immer klicks am Rad, aber an meinem neuen Remedy kommen flatpedals. Aber einen Schuh mit steifer sohle mit viel grip scheint es nicht zu geben. Outdoorschuhe gibt es extrem viele...Die Qual der Wahl. Und wenn man dann noch im Hochsommer touren will, wirds wohl recht heiß am Fuß. Optimal wäre ein Schuh wie der Scott Trail Boa mit der Sohle von five ten.


----------



## Sun on Tour (11. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin bisher alles mit Clickies gefahren, werde es aber für`s Gebirge demnächst mal mit denen hier probieren:










Wasserdicht, halbhoch und Stealth-Rubber S1 Sohle.

Den gibt`s auch für Damen und flach und wenn man möchte auch nicht wasserdicht:
[yt="Schuh"]N60-q_VPFcM&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/yt]
Ich hoffe, dass sich der Schuh dann auch mit diesem Pedal verträgt:






Schöne Grüße

Roland
P.S.: Ich fahre mit Schienbeinschonern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. November 2011)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> Ok, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Die skaterschuhe haben durch die meist flache sohle recht guten Halt. Hab noch nie 5-10 angehabt. Es scheint so, dass es in Bezug auf "kleben" keine Alternative zu geben scheint. Für DH Perfekt. Für AM, FR gibt es DEN Schuh nicht. Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was für Schuhe zum touren mit großem Trailanteil für mich perfekt wären. Bis jetzt immer klicks am Rad, aber an meinem neuen Remedy kommen flatpedals. Aber einen Schuh mit steifer sohle mit viel grip scheint es nicht zu geben. Outdoorschuhe gibt es extrem viele...Die Qual der Wahl. Und wenn man dann noch im Hochsommer touren will, wirds wohl recht heiß am Fuß. Optimal wäre ein Schuh wie der Scott Trail Boa mit der Sohle von five ten.



Also für mich ist der Five Ten Impact für alle Situationen perfekt. Auch zum Touren. Die Sohle ist schon recht steif und auch nach 2 Jahren noch nicht weich getreten. Bei Plattformpedalen sehe ich persönlich keine wirkliche Alternative zu Five Ten.
Also die Schuhe halten im Winter angenehm warm, aber ich habe es bisher nie so empfunden, dass sich da im Sommer ein See drin bildet oder so. Ich hatte bisher absolut keine Probleme mit den Schuhen.


@Sun on Tour
Ob diese Pedale die richtige Wahl sind... Naja, ich weiß nicht... Aber du kannst ja mal berichten.


----------



## church90 (11. November 2011)

Ja also ich war heute ma mit den Skaterschuhen auf ner Tour unterwegs und die Sohle halt super gehalten, also sind auch noch recht neu. bis jetzt bin ich noch recht zufrieden, außer das sie nicht wirklich warm halten, ist aber halt eine dünner schuh und kein wanderschuh.


----------



## wittenberger (11. November 2011)

Hi, ich habe Gr.42 und mußte meine 5-10 zurückschicken und die 43er nehmen, ich glaube
bei fiveten evtl. 1 Nr. größer ??!!


----------



## Freeride79 (11. November 2011)

Ab wann gibts die five ten wieder in allen Größen? 46,5 ist z.b überall ausverkauft. Hab in den Etnies 46, in specialized rennrad Schuhen Größe 47. Im schnitt wohl 46,5. Ob die five-ten in 47 zu groß sind? Kein Plan, welche ich bräuchte.


----------



## Hansox (13. November 2011)

Freeride79 schrieb:


> Ab wann gibts die five ten wieder in allen Größen? 46,5 ist z.b überall ausverkauft. Hab in den Etnies 46, in specialized rennrad Schuhen Größe 47. Im schnitt wohl 46,5. Ob die five-ten in 47 zu groß sind? Kein Plan, welche ich bräuchte.



Habe normalerweise 45-46 in meinen Schuhe (Birkenstock/Sport 45, Alltag 46), 5.10 trage ich in 44.5. Mein Fuss ist eher breit. Im Laden hatte ich die Spitfire mid auch in 45 und 46 an.
46 war der bequemste Schuh, von der Breite her aber schon fast zu breit.
Da ich zwischen den 44.5 und 45 keinen Unterschied in der Länge fühlen konnte, habe ich mich dann für den Kleineren entschieden. Die Schuhe haben sich dann innerhalb eines Monats nochmal ein bisschen ausgedehnt in der Breite. Ebenso finde ich gibts auf dem Rad dieses "in die Spitze" rutschen wie beim Laufen nicht so, denke das hat bei mir die halbe Größe ausgemacht.
Bin 100% zufrieden.
Würde 5.10, wenn du online kaufen willst, eine Nummer kleiner bestellen als dein größter Strassenschuh, bei schmalem Fuss eher 1.5.

Um dann doch noch auf deine Frage zu kommen  Ja, ich denke die 47er wären dir zu groß bzw. eher zu weit.


----------



## Freeride79 (13. November 2011)

Hansox schrieb:


> Habe normalerweise 45-46 in meinen Schuhe (Birkenstock/Sport 45, Alltag 46), 5.10 trage ich in 44.5. Mein Fuss ist eher breit. Im Laden hatte ich die Spitfire mid auch in 45 und 46 an.
> 46 war der bequemste Schuh, von der Breite her aber schon fast zu breit.
> Da ich zwischen den 44.5 und 45 keinen Unterschied in der Länge fühlen konnte, habe ich mich dann für den Kleineren entschieden. Die Schuhe haben sich dann innerhalb eines Monats nochmal ein bisschen ausgedehnt in der Breite. Ebenso finde ich gibts auf dem Rad dieses "in die Spitze" rutschen wie beim Laufen nicht so, denke das hat bei mir die halbe Größe ausgemacht.
> Bin 100% zufrieden.
> ...



Vielen dank für die Beschreibung. Ich hab auch relativ breite Füße. Ich denke, ich werde in 46 bestellen (wenn es die impact 2 low in der Größe irgendwo gibt). Wenn es die im Laden gibt, wäre es super ( Augsburg, München oder Stuttgart)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red-Stone (13. November 2011)

Fahr die Impact High seit 2 1/2 Jahren. Nutze sie für alles, also von Tour bis Park/DH. Kommen von daher durchschnittlich 2-3mal pro Woche zum Einsatz.
Bin sehr zufrieden und hab mir deshalb bereits ein 2. Paar auf Reserve gekauft als sie bei CRC günstig waren.

Hab die High genommen, weil sie mich 1. nicht mehr behindern als die Low und 2. dementsprechend doch mehr Schutz bieten. Zumindest im Kopf. Hatte leider einmal einen sehr schmerzhaften Zwischenfall, bei dem es mir einen dicken Stein gegen den Knöchel geschleudert hat, von daher bevorzuge ich hohe Schuhe.

Die Schuhe sind haltbar, haben nach dieser Zeit noch immer eine gute Steifigkeit und die Sohlen sind auch noch gut.

Vom Kälteschutz her gibts besseres. Aber in Verbindung mit Thermosocken sind sie ok.
Wasserdicht sind sie nur bedingt. Aber ich fette sie immer schön mit weissem Schuhfett ein, inkl. Nähte und das hilft schon einiges.


----------



## Freeride79 (2. Dezember 2011)

Weiß jemand, wo es in Hamburg einen Shop gibt, der Five Ten Schuhe verkauft?


----------



## Luckas (2. Dezember 2011)

--


----------



## black soul (2. Dezember 2011)

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/filialen/hamburg/index.php?GTID=54a55f30e43804bedd3e88eaaa470710a31


war nicht schwer oder?


----------



## Freeride79 (2. Dezember 2011)

black soul schrieb:


> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/filialen/hamburg/index.php?GTID=54a55f30e43804bedd3e88eaaa470710a31
> 
> 
> war nicht schwer oder?


Ok, blödlabern kann ich auch...aufgepasst: "Wir sind hier in einem MTB Forum, da liegt es nahe, dass ich keine Kletterschuhe suche, oder! Aber Du kannst mir gerne die MTB-Schuhe auf der Homepage zeigen..., ich verrate es Dir aber schon vorher...Du wirst keine finden...Woher ich das weiß? Tja, auch ich kann Google bedienen...! Hätte ich da was brauchbares gefunden, würde ich hier nicht fragen..., oder? Wenn Du allerdings weißt, dass es five ten impact 2 usw. Im Shop in HH gibt, dann nehme ich MEIN "Blödgelaber" gerne zurück!
Sonst noch ein Tipp?


----------



## cassn (3. Dezember 2011)

Hansox schrieb:


> Habe normalerweise 45-46 in meinen Schuhe (Birkenstock/Sport 45, Alltag 46), 5.10 trage ich in 44.5.
> Würde 5.10, wenn du online kaufen willst, eine Nummer kleiner bestellen als dein größter Strassenschuh, bei schmalem Fuss eher 1.5.


 
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Schuh eher etwas größer ausfällt. Trage normalerweise 42, je nach Schuh dann 41-43. Den I2L brauchte ich in 43.

Ps.: Habe ein neues Paar in 45 hier stehen, bei Interesse PN!


----------



## Red-Stone (5. Dezember 2011)

Meine 5.10 Impact High hab ich in 42.5. Im Durchschnitt liege ich bei 42 - 43 also sind die 5.10 recht genau gearbeitet.
Obwohl, das zweite Paar, das ich gekauft habe, schein mir etwas enger gearbeitet zu sein.


----------



## romanb7 (5. Dezember 2011)

cassn schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Schuh eher etwas größer ausfällt. Trage normalerweise 42, je nach Schuh dann 41-43. Den I2L brauchte ich in 43.
> 
> Ps.: Habe ein neues Paar in 45 hier stehen, bei Interesse PN!



I2H oder L?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cassn (5. Dezember 2011)

I2L
Bei Interesse kann ich auch Fotos zu kommen lassen.


----------



## Grino21 (2. Januar 2012)

Also ich bin mit meinem Freeride Five Ten sehr zufrieden. Möchte mir aber noch den Impact High zulegen. 

Jetzt meine Frage. Kann ich die gleiche Grösse nehmen wie beim Freeride? Oder eher ein Nr. kleiner? Hab glaub irgendwo mal gelesen, dass der Impact High grösser ausfällt.

Danke für die Tipps schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killa187 (2. Januar 2012)

Wuerde auch gerne wissen wo man in Berlin 510 Schuhe mal anprobieren  und vor Ort kaufen kann, hat da jemand einen Tip ?!?!?

Die letzten 2 Jahre haben meine Pedalen 2 mal Nike Vandals und 1 mal Adidas Superstars an den Sohlen durchloechert ...aber meine alten Chuks halten seit 2 jahren und die sohle ist noch einwandfrei....


----------



## ridester (2. Januar 2012)

Grino21 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinem Freeride Five Ten sehr zufrieden. Möchte mir aber noch den Impact High zulegen.
> 
> Jetzt meine Frage. Kann ich die gleiche Grösse nehmen wie beim Freeride? Oder eher ein Nr. kleiner? Hab glaub irgendwo mal gelesen, dass der Impact High grösser ausfällt.
> 
> Danke für die Tipps schonmal.



Hallo,

ich habe mir den Freerider anhand meiner Größe beim Impact 2 High bestellt - das passt soweit überein.

Der Freerider scheint minimal kleiner auszufallen, passt mir aber dennoch.

Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass die Impact 2 eben schon 2 Saison auf dem Buckel haben und dementsprechend bereits ein wenig weiter sind.


----------



## Framekiller (2. Januar 2012)

Ip





ridester schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir den Freerider anhand meiner Größe beim Impact 2 High bestellt - das passt soweit überein.
> Zip
> ...


P
Pzi


----------

